Ask HN: Why Andrei Alexandrescu was absent from CppCon 2016? - rakhimov
======
matt42
You'll probably get more answers is you post your question on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp](https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp)

~~~
jonkalb
Or sending email to Andrei rather than asking for speculation.

------
rakhimov
I thought the answer was somewhere in the web already, so this wouldn't be a
new question. CppCon is a lot less fun without Alexandrescu.

